

Protecting your JavaScript with advanced obfuscation techniques - richtaur
http://blog.lostdecadegames.com/obfuscating-javascript-with-closure-compiler

======
bni
I feel that "view source" is one the best features of the web and JavaScript,
so I never obfuscate/compile/minify my code. If someone is interested and
takes the time to read my code, why deny them.

What are you doing in JS that is so special that no one should be able to
figure out? Obfuscation wont protect you from someone ripping off your game or
whatever and put it on their own site. Someone can do that just as easily with
obfuscated files.

------
howardr
Good tips for decreasing marginal js file size with google closure compiler,
but this doesn't really protect your code at all. It might make it a little
bit harder for someone to immediately figure out what your code doing, but by
know means will it stop anyone who isn't new to js. I have gotten used to
going through competitors highly minified code to make sure they rant stealing
any of my js

